# game



## AyaChan

I stole the idea from one of the other sections of bnb, it sounded fun, and I'm bored so whoses up for it?? :D


> the idea of this game is one person posts five letters
> and then the next person who replies has to make
> a sentence using the five letters.

Example : F A H L B

Fly Away Home Little Bird.


and here we go :D

 F A I T K ​


----------



## xSophieBx

I cant think of anything.. pregnancy brain! lol xx


----------



## totallyashley

F A I T K

Fake Apples In The Kart

Not very creative but all I got  I will keep thinking and may post again...


----------



## AyaChan

you need to write five random letters now


----------



## totallyashley

Ooooooh okay. I thought we would all use the same. Yup your way makes more sense!

K A I F T


----------



## AyaChan

Karl Ate Indian Food tonight

S I D L P


----------



## EmandBub

Damn! :rofl:
xx


----------



## FayDanielle

S I D L P

'Silly, I dont like Peas.'

F T L O G.


----------



## EmandBub

I KEEP MISSING IT! :rofl:
xxx


----------



## EmandBub

Fairy Tales Look Over God
:rofl: no idea what that means/was about


SMNGE
xxx


----------



## AyaChan

em dont forget you ave to post 5 letters now


----------



## EmandBub

i did :D
xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Missed it lol
XX


----------



## AyaChan

EmandBub said:


> Fairy Tales Look Over God
> :rofl: no idea what that means/was about
> 
> 
> SMNGE
> xxx

some men never get eggs


----------



## EmandBub

TLMPH

The love poked my heart :D

ASSES :winkwink:
xxx


----------



## AyaChan

W d y g l


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: we're all doing different ones!
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

ASSES

And She Sent Everything South

L M H T P
XX


----------



## EmandBub

did that :rofl:
xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:rofl:
xx


----------



## xSophieBx

L M H T P

Let Me Have The Phone

LSTUW


----------



## EmandBub

Lets Surf To Under Water ?? :rofl:

TNBIS
xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

i CAN'T KEEP UP :rofl:
XX


----------



## FayDanielle

TNBIS

The new bus is super!

L T W B Y

x


----------



## AyaChan

Learn the way by Young


M E N G S


----------



## EmandBub

Lunch Time With Bacon *and* Yam

neither can I! :rofl:

STUVW


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: My Erect Nose Got Shot :blush: wtf?

MVEMD

xx


----------



## AyaChan

Omg so hard to keep up lmfao.


----------



## totallyashley

MVEMD

My Valentine Eats Mango Dessert

H T E L P


----------



## xSophieBx

H T E L P

Help The Elderly Lend Ponchos

(dont ask lol)

ATYUL


----------



## FayDanielle

ATYUL

All the Young UnderLine (2 words as one?!) lol

H Y A M C

X


----------



## totallyashley

A T Y U L

At Tents Your Uterus Leaks

Hmm yeah. Don't go to tents girls! :haha: :haha: :haha:

Y T E Q L


----------



## totallyashley

H Y A M C

Her Young American Man Came

Gosh I am on a roll...

K K I O P


----------



## jenniferannex

keep kicking in oyster pearls :rofl: dont know haha!!

R T B H J


----------



## samface182

rob the big hairy jedi :rofl:

ygorp


----------



## FayDanielle

R T B H J

Really thought Ben had Jelly!

LOTSW
x


----------



## jenniferannex

Last Otter to swim wonky :haha:

R T F G B


----------



## bbyno1

reach the fat great banana:D

HUTRF


----------



## jenniferannex

House under the rain fall

F R T G Z


----------



## Mellie1988

Fastest racing turbo giant Zebra's

QWERTY

Oops thats six, but still fun! 
x


----------



## totallyashley

Q W E R T Y 

Queen Wilma Eat Rabbits Twice Yesterday


----------



## EmandBub

Ashley you didn't do more letters! :haha:
Quench Under Even Rodents That Yawn :rofl: no idea!

RETFGI
xxxx


----------



## Mellie1988

RETFGI

Rabbit eats ten fat goats, incredible! :haha: :shrug: 

my 5 letters: MELLI :thumpbup:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl:
Might Eat Lamb Lollypops, Innit? :haha:

EMBUB 
xx


----------



## Mellie1988

EmandBub said:


> :rofl:
> Might Eat Lamb Lollypops, Innit? :haha:
> 
> EMBUB
> xx

:haha: 

EMBUB 

Every man bugs ur bones :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

Ermmmmmm.....

Letters areee: LMFAO


----------



## EmandBub

:haha:
LMAO
Let Me 'Ave Oatmeal? :blush:
SHREW
xxxx


----------



## Christine1993

seven hard red eagles won :haha:

IYKWIM 

(is it 6 or 5 letter btw?) haha


----------



## lily123

Stop Hurting Robert's Ear Wax... :haha::dohh:

KILOP

x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: nice ones girls
i don't think it matters 
KILOP
Kate Is Letting Oranges Peel - not too creative again!
ONBDS
xxx


----------



## Christine1993

:haha: posting at the same time, let see who gets this one..

Oh no, birds don't sing

UJKIW


----------



## EmandBub

UJKIW
Uranus! Just Kidding! I Win :haha:
FOBOH
xxx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

is it really bad that i am thinking
unknown jumper killed in water

:blush:


----------



## Christine1993

:haha::haha:

can't think of anything for that one! 

give me another one :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: that was great!!
xxx


----------



## Christine1993

it makes sense so!


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: er RJJCP?
xxx


----------



## Christine1993

Run! just joking. Cake please?

:haha:

YSLDF


----------



## Eabha'sMum

rachel jacobs just caught pnemonia


----------



## Christine1993

yours was much more creative than mines! this is difficult haha!


----------



## Eabha'sMum

lmao!!!

it is well hard!
to many brain cells required! i am away to sleep ;)

xx


----------



## FayDanielle

YSLDF

Yes Sir, Lewis did Fart! :laugh:

IIWAB

x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: 
YSLDF
Your snoring love. DIE F****R :rofl: sorry having a moment :haha:

ABCDE?
xxx


----------



## EmandBub

lol Fay!
IIWAB
I'm Itching With Allergic Bread :confused::haha:
xxx


----------



## amygwen

ABCDE

A Big Cat Doesn't Eat

:D

HYTWK


----------



## EmandBub

HYTWK
His Youth Took Worldly Keeping 

JKLMN 
xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

just kidding, laugh my nuts ?

mfkra


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: Rome!
MFKRA
My Fish Keeps Running Around 
DADMOM (6 :haha:)
xxx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

DADMOM

Dear Aidan Don't Mess On Mummy

P L T Y K S
xx


----------



## bbyno1

please listen to your kind sister:D

GPLUTS


----------



## EmandBub

:haha:
GPLUTS
Growing Penises Live Under The Sheets :rofl: 
sorry ladies, i had to!
ADNWS
xxx


----------



## AyaChan

And Danni Never Wants Sex

B J A T S


----------



## QuintinsMommy

billy joe ate tacos slowly 

qrtnd


----------



## Justagirlxx

qrtnd 

Quick run to new destination!

hntom


----------



## QuintinsMommy

honey not tonight or mondays? 
lol

fdcvu


----------



## AyaChan

for dogs can view underwear ? :L

C C I S T


----------



## Justagirlxx

C C I S T

Christ can I surf today?

K I H J L


----------



## EmandBub

:haha:
Kate, I'm Having Juicy Lemons! 
RSTVY
xxx


----------



## AyaChan

ReStart The Video Years.

I suck :haha:

B I N G S


----------



## EmandBub

no you don't!
BINGS
Bring In Nosy Granny's socks! 
TABLE
xx


----------



## Youngling

Terry ate Bettys long elephant

WERT


----------



## AyaChan

with every rotten tree


P I G L E


----------



## EmandBub

PIGLE
Pie is gorgeous lazy emu

HAGBE
xxx


----------



## AyaChan

:rofl:

Harry Ate Geralds Big Ear

h o r s e


----------



## QuintinsMommy

horse's of rainbows still exist 

lol that took me forever :haha:

p u p p y


----------



## AyaChan

pugs understand puppy power yells

G U N N S


----------



## QuintinsMommy

guys, U never need scientology 
:rofl:

d a j x u


----------



## totallyashley

D A J X U

Did Andy Jump Xaviers Umbrella

G H Y L L


----------



## AyaChan

made me think of Tom Cruise striaght away :D


----------



## AyaChan

Guys have yellow love lumps


s e x e s


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AyaChan said:


> made me think of Tom Cruise striaght away :D

thats what i was thinking of cause, their is another post about kids wearing heels and such so I thinking of suri cruise so I guess i just has the whole family on my brain :dohh:


----------



## AyaChan

haha what exactly *is* scientology though?

I was told its something about a spagetthi alien? 

ahh I love Tom Cruise even if he does support weird religions :D

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I'm not really sure, its about aliens i think ? i don't know, it really confuses me when I try to read about it!


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Idk what scientology is exactly, but I know that when Katie Holmes had Suri she had to have no pain relief what so ever and was not allowed to make any sounds/cry out/moan in pain etc. during the labour or pushing since she had converted to scientology thanks to Tom :/


----------



## AyaChan

omg, I can't imagine not making any noises during labour, I was screaming like hell haha

xx


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: spaghetti aliens huh?
:haha:
that made me pee myself a little bit (TMI)
x


----------



## AyaChan

EmandBub said:


> :rofl: spaghetti aliens huh?
> :haha:
> that made me pee myself a little bit (TMI)
> x

:rofl:


----------



## EmandBub

sorry :blush::haha:
xx


----------



## AyaChan

> WHAT IS SCIENTOLOGY?
> Developed by L. Ron Hubbard, Scientology is a religion that offers a precise path leading to a complete and certain understanding of ones true spiritual nature and ones relationship to self, family, groups, Mankind, all life forms, the material universe, the spiritual universe and the Supreme Being.
> 
> Scientology addresses the spiritnot the body or mindand believes that Man is far more than a product of his environment, or his genes.
> 
> Scientology comprises a body of knowledge which extends from certain fundamental truths. Prime among these are:
> 
> Man is an immortal spiritual being.
> 
> His experience extends well beyond a single lifetime.
> 
> His capabilities are unlimited, even if not presently realized.
> 
> Scientology further holds Man to be basically good, and that his spiritual salvation depends upon himself, his fellows and his attainment of brotherhood with the universe.
> 
> Scientology is not a dogmatic religion in which one is asked to accept anything on faith alone. On the contrary, one discovers for oneself that the principles of Scientology are true by applying its principles and observing or experiencing the results.
> 
> The ultimate goal of Scientology is true spiritual enlightenment and freedom.

hmmmm


----------



## EmandBub

wow! you sure do your research! :haha:
how long did it take you to find?
xxx


----------



## AyaChan

google is amazing :winkwink:

not long haha

cant find nothing bout spag aliens though :cry:


----------



## Christine1993

Guys Please, Lets Urinate, Then Stop 

haha :L

NWYGTS


----------



## Christine1993

Hmm i think i jumped to many pages lmao :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: that made me laugh!
NWYGTS
Nana, will you gather teddy's spoon? 
not very creative today .. 
VBHEN
x


----------



## vintage

VBHEN

Very big hens eat narnas? :lol:

CHARL winkwink:) x


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: CHARL
Crazy human alien! run lala! :blush: sorry, having another moment. . . 
xx


----------



## vintage

pahaha, Em; give me some letters babe :lol: x


----------



## EmandBub

oo godd sorry! :haha:
TGHDN?
xx


----------



## AyaChan

the girl had done nothing


b o i n g


----------



## EmandBub

BOING
Being idiotic is now gratifying! :D
UOKHL
xx


----------



## vintage

unconditional obvious kettles, hold litres :wacko:
PANTS :lol: x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: PANTS
Peanuts ain't no true snacks ... :confused:
GHEBA
xx


----------



## AyaChan

gary has evil burger arms

B U H J S


----------



## EmandBub

BUHJS
Butt urine has just struck!

TEENS
x


----------



## vintage

Ten eeny early normans snacked :rofl:

BABAS
xx


----------



## EmandBub

BABAS
Be aware babies are soft 

DHEBV
x


----------



## AyaChan

missed it oops


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: sorry Sasha!
x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

DHEBV

Dangerous Heights Encorages Bad Vibes

TOPMN


----------



## AyaChan

Tom Opened Pauls Mothers Nickers :haha:

P I U N S


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: :rofl:
oo godd i'm going to end up wetting myself more than once today! :dohh:
PIUNS
Paul's in underwear! naughty sweety..
CHEJD
x


----------



## lily123

charlie hates eating jesus, dohh!

Ljcsc - my initials :winkwink:

xx


----------



## AyaChan

ljcsc

Linzie just cant speak cheese
:haha:

S R D S T


----------



## EmandBub

Lily you have 3 middle names?
LJCSC
Little Jack could suck crackers 

Damn, let me do yours then Sasha!

SRDST
Supposed Rocking does shuffle toes :haha:

DHGJE
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Donna Has Gigantic Jugs Eh?

:rofl:

GWATD.


----------



## jenniferannex

giant wigs are to dull :shrug: :haha:

U U U Y B


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: :rofl: nice!
GWATD
Gray willies are today's dinner :dohh:
woops i will do yours too Jennifer 
UUUYB
Ultra Understanding Uniting your Boobs :haha:

DBENJ
x


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Umbrellas Usually Underestimate Young Boys?


M J T F S


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Oh dear, that all got a bit muddled!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: sorry! 
MJTFS
My jugular toe fits socks 
DNEHJ
x


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha: Dean nicked ellies high juice

T Y Z Q S


----------



## AyaChan

tom yelled "ZACK QUIT SMOKING!"

T I G E R


----------



## jenniferannex

:haha: Titties in great easing roundness :rofl::rofl:

C H I F T


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

Can't Hide In Fat Titties 

(lol, it's late, so kinda used the one about to help :blush: )

O J H N G


----------



## AyaChan

oh john had never gambled 

B Y R O N


----------



## RachelRae

B Y R O N

Bust Your Rump On Needles!

Hahaha, idk.

B I T O C


----------



## AyaChan

Bert idolized Trees of course

s n a k e


----------



## Christine1993

silly norman ate kris's ear


L O L J K 

xx


----------



## Youngling

Let Oliver Lick Jacks Knee

POPPY


----------



## bbyno1

people only picked poppys yesterday

IPETF


----------



## EmandBub

IPETF
I'm Pretty Ecstatic! Tree frogs. . . 
IOJKP
x


----------



## bbyno1

i been trying to think of something for that and i really cant lool x


----------



## Mellie1988

IOJKP

I only joke kicking people...hah

GRACE 

x


----------



## bbyno1

green rats and cruel elephants:D

HYRAG x


----------



## EmandBub

HYRAG
Having yellow rats and gas :haha: :S

DNEJHxx


----------



## Youngling

DNEJH
Doesnt Neville Eat Juicy Horses?

POOPY


----------



## jessmckeiver

Pretty Olivia Opened Paula's Yogurt :/ Lol.

ISSEJ


----------



## bbyno1

i still see eggs jumping
LLMMT


----------



## Youngling

Look Lily My Marshmellows Turkish

LZRQV


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: 
LZRQV
Lazy Zebras ride Quaver Vehicles :haha:
DEHDN
xxx


----------



## bbyno1

dirty envelopes hit devilish nerds:Dlool

GGYTR x


----------



## EmandBub

GGYTR
Groovy Got your trouser rod :dohh:
BABYY
xxx


----------



## AyaChan

Bertie Ate Bens Yellow yoghurt

T W I N K


----------



## EmandBub

TWINK
Tom wanted Izzie's New Keyboard 
EHDWW
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

every husband does work Wednesdays
lol

q u i n y 
:)


----------



## EmandBub

Aww Quiny :hugs: that's cute

QUINY
Question!! Urinating Is Not Youthful? :dohh::haha:

RUBIX
x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

really ugly,big,icky Xylophone

b a b i e s (6 lettlers)


----------



## EmandBub

BABIES
Biggest alluring bottom I've ever Seen!! :haha:
EVER
xx


----------



## AyaChan

every vile earwig reads :D

S U M M E R (6 letters :D )


----------



## EmandBub

SUMMER
Stepping Under My Merry Elephant Ride :dohh:
DEHFK
xx


----------



## Christine1993

Do Elephants Have Funky Kiwi's

:haha:

RNHUB


----------



## EmandBub

RNHUB
Red Nails have unforeseen booties :haha:
EFHNX
x


----------



## Christine1993

Every Fish Has No...Xylophone?

Hahahaha:haha:

HDIKN


----------



## QuintinsMommy

how did I knot no? 
( who needs proper grammar anyway?)

Y U J G I


----------



## bbyno1

yet unlike joe georgina's intelligent 

(i know its meant to be georgina IS but anyway:p) lol

BNBNB x


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: elle it don't matter!
BNBNB
But NO! Butter not bread.. :dohh:
oh godd so much for my creativity :haha:
LUCAS
x


----------



## AyaChan

Lucy's underwear caused artistic sex 

W I N D O


----------



## bbyno1

wolfs in need do oral..:S lol

H T N F V


----------



## QuintinsMommy

how to not fear vampires

C A N D Y


----------



## totallyashley

C A N D Y

Can Andy Never Dance Yeah?

P R E G S


----------



## jenniferannex

people rarely eat geese shit :rofl::rofl: 

R T Z Q K


----------



## EmandBub

RTZQK
Run to zebras! Quest Killer.. :haha:
i couldn't think of anything!
EDHBT
xx


----------



## AyaChan

Edhbt

Ednas dog had bit tom

a g n e s


----------



## EmandBub

AGNES
Adam gets nosey every Saturday 
IJSNM
x


----------



## Youngling

I Just Swallowed Neils Mullet

LGSTR


----------



## AyaChan

LGSTR

Long guns start training records

G U R D Y


----------



## lily123

Youngling said:


> I Just Swallowed Neils Mullet

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh...my...goddddd i cannot breathe for laughing... Genius!!!

G U R D Y = God, Ukranians Really Dislike Yoghurt!

ALPBF

xx


----------



## Ezza

Omg, cant stop laughing, actually crying :L

ALPBF
Adrian Licks Peoples Boney Feet

ESCAV

xxx


----------

